# Not my first post and also not our first unit.... LOL



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

*Griffiths Detailing Liverpool Detailing Studio*

Ok so as you may know we had lots of hassle with our old landlord after spending a bit of money on his unit etc. So we have moved over to Liverpool, Aintree to be precise. The unit is prob 3 times bigger. Here are the pics from today when i collected the keys.

Will need painting

you can see on this pic where there used to be offices etc that we have had ripped out to allow more working space.










Reception area










Kitchen










up stairs waiting room










waiting room over looks the studio










We are also having an open day on the 1st July, it would be great to see a few of you guys and girls there

Chris

Here is a quick update pic.

Ceiling is going in and should be fully finished this weekend. Walls need more coats and floor will be painted just before open day.



















latest pic 23/06/2012


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks great Chris, best of luck :thumb:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks good Chris good luck :thumb: 

looks like i could take alot to iluminate that place though???


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

tom-225 said:


> Looks good Chris good luck :thumb:
> 
> looks like i could take alot to iluminate that place though???


Yeah see the end where its really well lit? There is 4 more of the lights going up, then 12 halogen lights up high, strip lights around wall and metal halide lights also.

Chris


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Loving that space Chris


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Never thought I'd say this to another man, but I like your unit, Chris ! It's so big! :lol: Nice one buddy!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Didn't know you had had such big issues chris. Hope this one works out better, looks like a good one


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lots of potential, good luck mate :thumb:


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Going to make for an interesting read...... Subscribed!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks better than your last place mate!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

looks good hope you have better luck with this one


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Wolf's Chemicals;3486538 said:


> Never thought I'd say this to another man, but I like your unit, Chris ! It's so big! :lol: Nice one buddy!


Wow, i had flash backs to that drunken night we had!! :lol:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

chapppers11 said:


> Looks better than your last place mate!


Yeah its miles better than the last unit. Once its all painted, lighting up etc it should look better again. Only problem with having a big unit is you need tons of paint. Plus im scared of heights so dont know how ill paint the top of them walls and how ill even get to the ceiling? Cherry picker maybe?

Chris


----------



## Nosferatu (May 10, 2012)

Looking good , can you send me a contact email please as I can't PM you ?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Nosferatu said:


> Looking good , can you send me a contact email please ?


[email protected]

Also website link below. www.griffithsdetailing.co.uk

Chris


----------



## Nosferatu (May 10, 2012)

Can't send or receive PM messages until I get 10 posts , will email you direct now .


----------



## Nosferatu (May 10, 2012)

Email sent , see you soon in the new unit .


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Looking much better Chris - great base for a pro business. Steel bar across the shutter outside looks like a great security feature? Keep us updated on progress.:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> Looking much better Chris - great base for a pro business. Steel bar across the shutter outside looks like a great security feature? Keep us updated on progress.:thumb:


Yeah its a ram bar basically, there is also cctv on the yard and double gates etc. Im having a monitored alarm and cctv installed. still lots to do but as you can see its miles better than last place

Chris


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I thought you were in Chester??


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> I thought you were in Chester??


Chris moves unit and location once a month atm  :lol:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> I thought you were in Chester??


Big landlord trouble! But every cloud and all that as this unit is miles better! There is still a cuppa with your name on it

Chris


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Looks great Chris.

That waiting area is begging to have Outrun, afterburner, shinobi, and N.A.R.C arcades put in there for customers. Also maybe an Xbox and a glitterball for a dance off!

Whit!?!?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Refined Detail said:


> Chris moves unit and location once a month atm  :lol:


Hahahaha this isn't far from true actually. It's drove me mad. Finally got somewhere decent with a great landlord.

Chris


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Looks great Chris.
> 
> That waiting area is begging to have Outrun, afterburner, shinobi, and N.A.R.C arcades put in there for customers. Also maybe an Xbox and a glitterball for a dance off!
> 
> Whit!?!?


Great minds think a like. We are getting a big screen and Xbox fitted but I'm going find it hard to work haha


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

That looks a great setup Chris, ATB.

Paul


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

*Hampshire Detailer* said:


> That looks a great setup Chris, ATB.
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Big landlord trouble! But every cloud and all that as this unit is miles better! There is still a cuppa with your name on it
> 
> Chris


Cheers mate, just was in Mold on Friday.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Cheers mate, just was in Mold on Friday.


Well your always welcome!!

Chris


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Very good read Chris. 

Keep us up to date!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks good. I reckon you could do Double Decker buses with that shutter... :thumb:


----------



## strongman (May 18, 2012)

Looking good mate


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Dodo Factory said:


> Looks good. I reckon you could do Double Decker buses with that shutter... :thumb:


Thanks guys, It's very high in there. Makes it very interesting to paint!

Chris


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a bus any room for it, good luck John.

On the way up GD.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is a couple of quick update pics.

Ceiling is going in and should be fully finished this weekend. Walls need more coats and floor will be painted just before open day.


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like a great unit... best of luck with it. Keep us all posted


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Ross08 said:


> Looks like a great unit... best of luck with it. Keep us all posted


Thank you, its been slow going recently. Really hard to get there and work as much as I need too. Its the Open day in 2 weeks so next weekend its all hands to the pump and then Ill take a good few days off through the week to make sure its finished

Chris


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic unit, will look awesome when finished, best of luck :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Pestana said:


> Fantastic unit, will look awesome when finished, best of luck :thumb:


Thanks mate!! The shop area will be complete in the next month or 2 also. Ill get more pics up Sunday night and through next week as its all hands to the pump then

here is a sneeky pic from this week, im terrified of heights and its was soooo hard to paint the tops of these walls, im very proud of myself hahaha

Plastic skirting will be in next week after floor is painted










Chris


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

looking good mate! will try and make the open day but sorry if i don't... maybe the next one??


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice one Chris.. All the best with this one thats for sure!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Phil H said:


> looking good mate! will try and make the open day but sorry if i don't... maybe the next one??


Im postponing the open day till the 5th of August, Reason being ive gone for a top end monitored alarm and CCTV system, the guy is crazy busy untill September but can come Sundays to help me out!! Also I went to collect some bits etc to find out RBS have kindly not cleared any cheques in my bank for over a week!!

chris


----------

